# CO2 only reading 600psi after fill



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

After getting my tank filled today (for the first time) I hooked everything up and upon opening the valve I noticed that the tank pressure is only reading around 600-650psi.

Is this something to worry about or is it just the gas that's giving the reading?

The regulator is a brand new Milwaukee Ma957 Co2 Regulator.

If there is anything I can do please let me know.


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

Sorry wrong forum and I got it figured out now


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Well atm its all liquid. As you use up and there enough space for liq to become vapour, then your pressure will go up, I THINK.


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

It was due to the temperature of the tank, its back to 800 now.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

mine always sits at 600psi...is that bad?


----------

